
Preparing for Elections – Mark Zuckerberg - kanishkdudeja
https://www.facebook.com/notes/mark-zuckerberg/preparing-for-elections/10156300047606634/
======
josefresco
I found this interesting:

"Fortunately, our systems are shared, so when we find bad actors on Facebook,
we can also remove accounts linked to them on Instagram and WhatsApp as well."

Followed by this:

"This is harder with services like Instagram, WhatsApp, Twitter, YouTube,
iMessage, or any other service where you don't need to provide your real
identity."

~~~
lancesells
Also: "One advantage Facebook has is that we have a principle that you must
use your real identity. This means we have a clear notion of what's an
authentic account."

Followed by: "Fake accounts are one of the primary vehicles for spreading
misinformation -- especially politically-motivated misinformation and
propaganda. "

It's not hard to create a fake Facebook account.

